# Starcraft Rogue 1886 project - new decks and livewell



## dr_beerman (Mar 27, 2011)

Got the boat out of storage today and decided to take some before pictures...


----------



## LeviStevenson (Mar 27, 2011)

That is an awesome boat to be starting a project with. I can't wait to see what you come up with for decking....until then I will be waiting enviously.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks perfect to me as is. Haha I cant wait to see what you do with it? What are your plans?


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 27, 2011)

we're going to level off the front deck, there's a 3" step that I trip over constantly, and add a leaning post. Also going to build out a rear deck with a dual livewell and seat for my fishing buddy. I was going to build a new bench to mount the driver and passenger seats but it turns out the gun locker is the perfect size when turned on it's side. I'll post a pic later


----------



## reedjj (Mar 27, 2011)

Are you going to extend the rear deck all the way to the rear of the seats and put the gun box in between the box's that the seats are currently mounted to?

Or remove the box's that the seats are currently mounted to and use the gun box in thier place to mount the seats to?

I see what you mean about the front deck, that is kind of a weird design. You might be able to build some storage or a live well in the extensione on the front deck (if there isn't one already).


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 27, 2011)

yes the rear deck will continue up to the back of the seats. that's also where the livewell will be installed. we're going to replace the current seat boxes with the bench. Can't put a livewell in the front deck, that's where the fuel tank lives. thanks


----------



## dr_beerman (Apr 19, 2011)

been busy coating everything in urethane...added some picts of the deck, supports, hatches and rod locker mock-up...

https://photobucket.com/1886Rogue/


----------



## dr_beerman (Apr 19, 2011)

resized the picts to 800x600 for viewing here...


















getting a little nervous :? about the carpet install. I have never done this


----------



## dr_beerman (Apr 28, 2011)

here's the rear deck loosely fitted together with the livewell and seat post base...


----------



## dr_beerman (Apr 28, 2011)

a few more pics...this is the front deck and rod locker


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW! This is my new dream boat!


----------



## dr_beerman (May 16, 2011)

thanks Baitcaster. It's coming along slowly but managed to get some work done this weekend...

battery charger installed
hatch locks installed
livewell installed
fill pump mounted
pump out fitting installed
overflow fitting installed
hoses connected
pulled wires to bow for trolling motor and fishfinder
front deck installed (almost need one more piece)
trolling motor plug installed
cup holders installed 

next up is all the wiring. It's supposed to rain for the next 7 days so I'll probably wait a few weeks to install the carpet.


----------



## parkerdog (May 16, 2011)

Looks great! Where did you get the livewell? It's what I've been looking for.



Sam


----------



## dr_beerman (May 16, 2011)

that's a loaded question :wink: It's from Fishmate Pro. Quality of the product is very good


----------



## dr_beerman (May 23, 2011)

getting close to completion. here are some new picts...


----------



## dr_beerman (May 23, 2011)

question about glue for you guys: 

the floor is currently vinyl, I tried a test patch using Henry's outdoor glue but it peeled right off.

can I glue carpet over it? If so what kind of glue do I need? thx


----------



## Recon (May 24, 2011)

Looks fantastic but please remember one thing...small enclosed spaces with fuel tanks, batteries and battery chargers can lead to explosive results on hot summer days. Protect you and your family by installing a small blower to ventilate the space on those hot days. 

Sorry....was a firefighter too long and went to several "boat go boom" fires in my past caused by that problem.

Bob


----------



## dr_beerman (May 24, 2011)

Recon said:


> Looks fantastic but please remember one thing...small enclosed spaces with fuel tanks, batteries and battery chargers can lead to explosive results on hot summer days. Protect you and your family by installing a small blower to ventilate the space on those hot days.
> 
> Sorry....was a firefighter too long and went to several "boat go boom" fires in my past caused by that problem.
> 
> Bob



Thanks Bob. Couple of questions for you...
the battery hatch is vented on the underside near the motor. the opening is about 2" high x 40" wide. Is that sufficient?
Also the gas tank is in the front under the deck and wasn't vented from the factory. Should I install a vent here?

Dave


----------

